# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  η πρωτη μας λεξη....

## thanasis76

καλησπερα . τι κανετε καλα ειστε????
εδω και 1 μηνα περιπου εχω το blue crown conure οπως ξερετε... 
οταν το πηρα ελεγε το UP οταν ηθελε να ανεβει πανω μου η του το ελεγα οταν ηθελα κι εγω να ερθει στο χερι μου....
οταν ανεβενει στο χερι μου μετα την λεξη UP του λεω συνεχεια μπραβο και με λιγη προσπαθεια που του αρεσει οταν ανεβενει λεει μονο του μπρα... 
του λεω ομως πολυ συχνα το ονομα μου ΣΑΚΗΣ... και σημερα εκει που καθομουν και ελεγε διαφορα ακουγοντας ραδιο...  φωναξε ΣΑΑΑΑ ΓΚΗ....
νομιζα οτι δεν ακουσα καλα και του λεω κι εγω... ΣΑΑΑΑΚΗ.... και μου ξαναλεει εκεινος ΣΑΑΑΑ ΓΚΗ....
χωρις πολυ κοπο λοιπον του εμαθα την πρωτη μας λεξη.... και πραγματικα το λεει πολυ καθαρα... 
ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γιατι αυτο δειχνει οτι ειναι καλα, του αρεσει και χαιρετε που ειναι μαζι μου....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Μπράβο να υπάρξει και συνέχεια.  ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Περιμενουμε βιντεο με τα αποδεικτικα στοιχεια ΣΑΓΚΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## michael

μπραβο ενημερωσε μας γκαι για αλλες λεξεις που μαθαινει!!! το κακο ειναι οτι οι παπαγαλοι δεν καταλαβαινουν το νοημα της λέξης που λενε!!λενε καποια λεξη μοπνο και μονο για να ερθουν πιο κοντα μ εμασ!!!νομιζω οτι μονο τα πουλια που δεν εχουν συναναστροφη με αλλλα πουλια μιλανε!αν κανοω λαθος διορθωστε με!  :winky:

----------


## michael

μπραβο ενημερωσε μας γκαι για αλλες λεξεις που μαθαινει!!! το κακο ειναι οτι οι παπαγαλοι δεν καταλαβαινουν το νοημα της λέξης που λενε!!λενε καποια λεξη μοπνο και μονο για να ερθουν πιο κοντα μ εμασ!!!νομιζω οτι μονο τα πουλια που δεν εχουν συναναστροφη με αλλλα πουλια μιλανε!αν κανοω λαθος διορθωστε με!  :winky:

----------


## elena1996

Μπραβο!!  ::   ::  Τωρα δοκιμασε να του μαθεις να λεει και ''Βανδη''!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια σας ευχαριστω!!! θα προσπαθησω να τον τραβιξω βιντεακι να τον ακουσετε... αλλα πειτε μου κατι....
γιατι οταν τον εχω εξω απο το κλουβι και παιζουμε, δεν το λεει??? γενικα οταν ειναι πανω μου, δεν πολυ μιλαει, απλα παιζει...

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι φυσιολογικό να μη στα λέει όταν είναι απάνω σου και όταν θέλεις.Συνήθως τα λένε για να τραβήξουν το ενδιαφέρον και να ασχοληθούμε μαζί τους.Αργότερα βέβαια που δε θα βάζει γλώσσα στο στόμα του θα στα λέει και ψιθυριστά στο αυτί.
Σάκη και περισσότερα εύχομαι!!!!και βίντεο σύντομα.........

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου θύμησες τον Πάρη όταν είπε την πρώτη λέξη *κάλοο* όπου πέρασε μια εβδομάδα να το συνειδητοποιήσω ότι ο ίδιος την έλεγε.Τώρα τη λέει συνεχώς.Όταν θα γίνει δύο χρόνων θα δεις τι διαφορά με το τώρα.Οι καλύτερη ώρα για εκπαίδευση είναι το πρωί και το απόγευμα να ξέρεις.Καλή αρχή.

----------


## marlene

Τι όμορφα... θα ήταν υπέροχο κάποια στιγμή να καταλάβει πως αυτό είναι το όνομά σου, ένας ήχος για να σου απευθύνεται!... Ένα βήμα τη φορά όμως. Καλή συνέχεια και στους 2!

----------


## thanasis76

καλημερα παιδια... σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια και ευχομαι σιγα σιγα να το ζεισουν ολοι... ειναι πολυ ομορφο....

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Συγχαρητίρια   ::  με το καλό να συνομιλήτε κιόλας   ::  .

----------


## thanasis76

καλημερα!!! καλα ειστε???
σημερα σας εχω ενα δωρακι....  ::  
ανεβασα ενα βιντεακι με τον μικρο μου να μιλαει....
δεν λεει τα παντα , αλλα τι να κανω, δεν μπορω να το ρυθμισω  ::   ::  

θα ακουσετε να λεει το ονομα μου, Σακης.
θα προσπαθησει μια φορα να πει το μπραβο αλλα μεχρι τωρα ειμαστε στο μπρα....
θα πει 1-2 φορεσ το UP...
θα κανει ενα απο ρα σφυριγματα καναρινιων... και θα μας δωσει στην αρχη πολλα φιλακια για να σας καλοπιασει...   ::   ::  
σιγα σιγα, μαθαινει, δειχνει να του αρεσει και προσπαθει....
το βιντεακι δεν εχει καλη αναλυση γιατι ειναι απο φωτογραφικη σορρυ.....   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

::  Ωραίος ο παπαγάλος, ωραίο και το βιντεάκι. Το Σάκη πάντως το λέει καθαρότατα. Με επιπλέον εξάσκηση θα πει σίγουρα και άλλα. Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια περιμένουμε καινούργια ταινία!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Ρε αυτός είναι καλόόόόόόόςςςςςςςςςςς  ::   ::   ::  
Μας βγήκε Ρουβιτσας και φωνάζει Σακηηηηηηη   ::   ::  
Να τον χαίρεσαι και ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο!!!!!!!

----------


## thanasis76

σας ευχαριστω παιδια.... η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν περιμενα μεσα σε 1 μηνα να μαθει τοσα... πραγματικα χαιρομαι πολυ... 
παντος σαν πουλι, προσπαθει, σαν να θελει να μιλαει... τι να πω.... το γλυκο μου!!!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Θανάση κανα νεότερο από τον μικρό σου;*

----------


## pedrogall

Οι παπαγαλοι ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια και αυτα που λενε δεν τα λενε ετσι στην τυχη. Τα λενε γιατι εχουν συνδιασει καθε προταση με καποιο γεγονος. Π.χ οταν ειχα την Σεβαχ , το πρωι που εμπαινα στο δωματιο της ελεγε ΄΄ καλημερα αγαπη μου ΄΄, οταν ερχομουν σπιτι φωναζε ΄΄ καλως τον΄νε ΄΄ οταν κτυπουσε το τηλεφωνο, ή το επιανα εγω να τηλεφωνησω ελεγε ΄΄ ναι λεγεται΄΄ οταν γαυγιζε ο σκυλος του φωναζε ΄΄ σκασε Σαντυ΄΄ ,και πολλα αλλα που ελεγε τα ελεγε την καταλληλη στιγμη, και οχι ετσι ξεκαρφωτα. Δηλαδη εννοουν αυτα που λενε. Το λεω απο προσωπικη πειρα.

----------

